# Fall is here!



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Fall has come to Colorado. We took Migo out to the mountains this weekend. It was a great opportunity to test out my new point & shoot. I was disappointed to find out that I forgot to shoot RAW (or even ultrafine JPEG) for the Maroon Bells but all in all it was a great trip and Migo had fun. I don't think he enjoyed hiking at 5 AM through hail to get the best morning shot but he survived.  Actually because of the weather we didn't get but maybe a couple minutes of sunrise glow on the bells but I did manage to get a couple shots of it. 

Here are some photos from our trip! The photo of us is actually from my boyfriend's phone!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

The little sun we got


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful colors and pictures! They look like paintings. Migo is just precious! 😊


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful scenery with the cutest pup!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful scenery, adorable pooch and lovely young girl. Appreciate the chance to appreciate it all!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Migo is so cute! He looks like a little forest gnome!


----------



## Suzi Bowden (Sep 23, 2017)

I love your pictures !:smile2:


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> Migo is so cute! He looks like a little forest gnome!


He does! :grin2: Thanks for that.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

karidyne said:


> Fall has come to Colorado. We took Migo out to the mountains this weekend. It was a great opportunity to test out my new point & shoot. I was disappointed to find out that I forgot to shoot RAW (or even ultrafine JPEG) for the Maroon Bells but all in all it was a great trip and Migo had fun. I don't think he enjoyed hiking at 5 AM through hail to get the best morning shot but he survived.  Actually because of the weather we didn't get but maybe a couple minutes of sunrise glow on the bells but I did manage to get a couple shots of it.
> 
> Here are some photos from our trip! The photo of us is actually from my boyfriend's phone!


Your little Migo looks precious, the scenery is gorgeous and you look so pretty and happy in that setting. You definitely have a good eye for photography. Thank you for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

